# Quitman County



## FloridaRambo (Oct 25, 2008)

Sat.morning on opening day budy shot 9 pts buck. Later in the evening counted 16 does, two went to the freezer. Partner killed 240 lbs hog and let 6 pts walk. Food plots are doing well. Had a good weather and great weekend.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 1, 2008)

That's great! What part of Quitman County do you hunt?
Sue


----------



## C. Smith (Nov 2, 2008)

I hunt in Quitman also off of 27 north of Georgetown. When does the rut start there.


----------



## FloridaRambo (Nov 4, 2008)

Noth of Georgetown, west of rt. 39. This weekend I saw 3 bucks chasing and fighting each other for about 35 min. All 6 pts. Rut has to be really close, maybe in few days.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, gents! That is some pretty country up there!
Sue


----------



## FloridaRambo (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm going back this sunday to check on new activities.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 9, 2008)

Great!
Don't forget to keep us updated!
Sue


----------



## FloridaRambo (Nov 10, 2008)

Sun, nov 9, few fresh scrapes, but little deer movement.


----------



## FloridaRambo (Nov 13, 2008)

Loaded and ready to go. I just need a baby sitter for tomorrow from 3.00PM to 9.00PM.


----------



## C. Smith (Dec 5, 2008)

Any new up dates on Quitman.


----------



## FloridaRambo (Dec 9, 2008)

Shot a nice 8 pointer on nov. 21. he was following a doe with his nose close to the ground and never looking up or stopping.40 yards shot. Last weekend Dec.6-7, scrapes activity was drying up, but saw few fresh rubs. I think primary rut is over in Quitman County. It started around  Nov. 18 until Dec 4.


----------



## lfau93 (Dec 10, 2008)

Where i hunt in Quitman, the rut appers just about to kick off. Just found a scrape around the edge of a food plot and a dramatic incre ase in tracks are seen along the roads. This is the first sign of the rut i have seen and have been hunting every weekend since opening day.


----------



## FloridaRambo (Dec 11, 2008)

We are right on lake Eufala and that would be intresting toknow that other part of county is so far apart in rut time. But it happens  alot in Ga.


----------



## lfau93 (Dec 11, 2008)

Our lease is right next to cool branch park. I just hope we havent missed the rut but man i have been hunting hard and just havent seen the sighns until this week. i am going tomorrow so hopefully i will find out more.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 11, 2008)

I think Istill hold the #2 for Quitman Co .. The rut has been and gone....  get on the food sources and don't overlook those oaks that were dropping earlier.. they still come in looking for the ones they missed


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 23, 2008)

*rut not over-there is also a late rut in quitman co*



Just 1 More said:


> I think Istill hold the #2 for Quitman Co .. The rut has been and gone....  get on the food sources and don't overlook those oaks that were dropping earlier.. they still come in looking for the ones they missed


Been bowhunting public land in Quitman Co. for the past several years and seen plenty of big bucks chasing does- just killed a 10 pt. (Dec. 17) with two more quality bucks standing 10 and 15 yards to each side of me with a hot doe in the area which had been chased by me earlier three times by a smaller 8 pt. Killed a huge 8 pt. last year in late Nov. Two years before late Dec. produced another trophy. All rut activity seen in DEC and even JAN involved grown does, not large fawns coming into heat the first time. Many years ago I wouldn't even bother to come here until after Christmas. I believe you have diff. species in this county as I notice all phases of the rut in NOV, DEC, and JAN.


----------

